# How much do you knit?



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

How much time do you think you spend knitting or crocheting in a day? Are you happy with that amount?
I am able to probably spend up to 2 hours in a day in broken amounts, but due to the pain in my hands I can't spend more, but would love to.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Due to the inconvenince of a full time job, I dont spend as much time as I'd like. 

I don't have your issue of hand pain, so on an average workday I can probably knit for at least 2 hrs/day. On a day off, maybe 4-5 hrs.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

marylo,i spend quite a lot of time knitting as i get up very early of a morning usually 4:30,I start my house work and things about 9 and then as i have other things to do i dont pick the knitting up again until 6 or 7 then i knit until i go to bed,i am sorry that you have have a lot of pains in your hands and cannot do so much.


----------



## knitter61 (Jan 24, 2012)

I knit 2 or 3 hours per day on the days I knit. I usually try to knit at night while watching TV with DH. Today my back is hurting so I'm spending more time knitting during the day. Just depends on what's going on. I'm happy with the time I have but I'm retired so if I want to knit all day I can. I've earned that right after working for so many years outside the home.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Probably an hour to an hour and a half...it saves my sanity when I have to supervise my son's homework in the evening!


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

As much as I can lol .I work part time so on work days I knit in the evening.On my days off I try and have an afternoon spell as well .


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

Some projects I can't stand to do anything but knit, and others, like the one I'm doing know I can only pick it up for 1 to 2 hrs at a time.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

If you were to ask my DH the answer would be "Too much" but my answer is not enough.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Linday said:


> If you were to ask my DH the answer would be "Too much" but my answer is not enough.


How true!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

amudaus said:


> marylo,i spend quite a lot of time knitting as i get up very early of a morning usually 4:30,I start my house work and things about 9 and then as i have other things to do i dont pick the knitting up again until 6 or 7 then i knit until i go to bed,i am sorry that you have have a lot of pains in your hands and cannot do so much.


Wow! You have a great day!


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Would love to knit more, some days I dont get to knit. Usually a half to an hour.


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

I rarely knit during the week. I mostly only knit at Quaker business meetings or support group meetings or that kind of thing. At a representative meeting recently, I knit for about 4-5 hours.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I can knit from sun up to sun down. And most days enjoy every stitch.
I;m retired, no clock to watch no schedule to keep. I worked long and hard to get here.
The dust will be here long after I'm gone.
And most of my knitting is for charity, so it makes me happy inside.
Linda


----------



## leahkay (May 13, 2011)

Aran, are you the only knitter at these meetings? Just wondering . . .


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I knit for about 3 hours a day. Would love to knit for longer though x


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I usually knit for a couple of hours in the morning as I am up before my husband. I knit after supper while watching TV. During baseball and football season I often knit during a game that the Cubs or Packers are playing. And, if I have a special project, it will be more.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> I can knit from sun up to sun down. And most days enjoy every stitch.
> I;m retired, no clock to watch no schedule to keep. I worked long and hard to get here.
> The dust will be here long after I'm gone.
> And most of my knitting is for charity, so it makes me happy inside.
> Linda


Good for you! I'm retired as well and can knit as long as I want, but RSD overtook me and now I can't do as much as I'd like to.


----------



## WandaPie (May 14, 2011)

Darn right! You deserve to do as you like.


----------



## joandodd (Sep 20, 2011)

i knit every day after i finish what i am doing
[email protected]


----------



## EileenED (Aug 19, 2011)

too much


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

I knit while watching telly with DH for about 3hrs each night. Then if we go anywhere that is longer than a 10min drive I take my knitting. That would only happen not more than once a week at the most.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Not nearly enough. Sadly my spare time is not always "me time".


----------



## CollettePlaquet (Feb 22, 2012)

I knit at support group meetings as well. I get fidgety otherwise. One of my professors told me that people bring knitting to social work conventions as well....that's a good thing. End of the school semester workload is cutting into my knitting time. Boooo


----------



## calmlake (May 16, 2011)

The big push is on to shrink the yarn stash. 
I happily knit for charity now about 3 hours a day.... while watching sports with my DH, when we're doing errands, or when we spend some time watching the sunset. 
He reads the newspaper, he doesn't knit. Keeps us from being competitive in 1 more thing lol.


----------



## Andyz280f (Oct 13, 2011)

Some days an hour or two. Some days, especially when I'm working, a few rows of whatever project I happen to have going on. I drive a school bus so when I'm on trips and laying over I will knit a bit.


----------



## South Paw (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm like the rest of you. I knit every chance I get. 
Appointments, riding, Quaker business meeting(not as long as Aran). If I'm sitting I want my hands busy. I have been crocheting since I was twelve, and taught myself to knit when I was twenty-one. If I live one hundred years, I'll never use up the my stash.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I am my own boss so I can knit during the work day if I'm not busy. ( i wont get fired)I knit at night during tv time. I also knit at odd hours during the night since I don't sleep much anymore.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I average 4-5 hours a day if you spread it out over seen days.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Probably 3 to 4 hours in the evening. I rarely allow myself knitting time during the day - arthritic knees and bad back need to be kept moving. But cricket season starts soon and I always knit while watching my son play; it stops me getting tense when the play is exciting. I really knit fast during the tense bits though.


----------



## maggiesmith (Dec 11, 2011)

Silent Ha Ha from a Connecticut Friend. As soon as meeting for worship finishes, I pick up my knitting. I never go anywhere without my knitting, doctors' offices, airports, anywhere where there's a lot of time to be spent in waiting.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

As much as possible. I am an early riser so I knit or crochet first thing in the morning. Currently I am not working due to an injury from work. I hurt my right arm and shoulder, so I can't do a whole bunch right now because it hurts too much. So it has been a very long and boring time being off work,but am slowly getting better.


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

I knit whenever I sit down for any length of time, but most likely 2 plus hours per day. If I go anywhere that I know I am going to have to wait on something I take my knitting. I do more knitting in weather where I can't get outside.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> How much time do you think you spend knitting or crocheting in a day? Are you happy with that amount?
> I am able to probably spend up to 2 hours in a day in broken amounts, but due to the pain in my hands I can't spend more, but would love to.


I knit as often as I can....in between loads of laundry, cleaning, baking or whatever else needs doing at home. Can't just sit and do nothing, so pick up my knitting...usually while watching TV...bed by 9. on an average about 4 hours a day....and usually have several projects in the works...like the diversity...


----------



## wiggywoo (Apr 5, 2012)

hi i knit for aprox. 4-6 hours a day as i had a back surgery & need to sit for a while. Also the fact that 4 of my children decided to produce 4 grandchildren all within the last 6 weeks so my needles and brain are literally boiling hot. 
As for the pain, i too had pain in my hands which literally made me halt and work on some cross stitch. i went to see my gp and it happened that i suffer from the knitters disease carpal tunnel. I have it in both hands. they are painful, white, sometimes go blue and pins & needles.
Well, i have just had my first surgery on my right wrist and palm and although i couldnt knit for about a month, i can now knit with no pain apart from the pain in my left hand which im hoping to have worked on soon. you should check with your gp as it sounds like you are suffering from the same thing.
i hope this helps you
wiggwoo


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

Probably about 2 hours every other day...wish I could knit more but with a job, puppy, and farm, well...things to be done!


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I knit for charity, so I enjoy knitti k I knit about two hours a day,if more then i don't count. Sometimes when ever I sit down I will pick it up. If not knitting then sleeping,or out with friends.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Almost all my free time is spent knitting. it ranges from 2 to 5 hours per day. I view it as a reward when I get home from work. I do housecleaning all day and love it when I finally can sit. I always say, If I'm sitting, I'm knitting. Really helps relive stress.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Generally it's like 2 hours. Some days I can squeeze in a little more. I rarely have the "day" to myself. Who knows what today will bring -
maybe an extra hour!


----------



## barb knits (Sep 18, 2011)

My knitting activity has always paralleled that of "calmlake" and "southpaw". I have not been able to knit at all for the past six months as I've developed two "trigger fingers". Does anyone out there have a suggestion for keeping my two left middle fingers straight in order to knit. PLS - I feel like my needles have been taken away from me and, like a "naughty" little child, I've been ordered to sit in the corner.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Great question, my motto is knit anytime, anywhere!!!! ........ this is what I desire most. 

Reality check - knit very early in the morning before anyone is awake anywhere from 4 am onwards, work part time and come home with itchy fingers to get back to it. I too have pain and either rest my hands to study knitting books and gather new ideas, or change over my projects. I find varying the yarn and needle sizes helps a lot to avoid repetitive pain.

I usually knit from 3 hours to 7 a day. Cannot knit whilst watching tv. It is such a wonderful, comtemplative creative past time. I am hooked and love it and always will!!!!


----------



## wiggywoo (Apr 5, 2012)

I have been kniting for 42 yrs, i simply cannot watch the telly without knitting or cross stitching. im knitting now whilst in between writing this. I would love to knit for charity but i just havent got the time with all my grandchildren especially as we now have 3 girls now. they are the first girls in our family for 29 yrs so i have a chain of pink cardis on the go!


----------



## panda12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I thought that when I retired I would be spending a lot of time knitting and sewing, however we decided to get a puppy who loves to run off with my work, wool, etc. so knitting has been restricted to times when he is quiet or sleeping.


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

I knit about 3 hours a day, but I am retired so I can spare the time. Today I knit with a group for 3 hours and tonight for 2 so I guess Tuesdays I knit more.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes my puppy used to " help' me as well, but now at 3 years old has become a sticky nose supervisor, not a wool thief anymore... well whilst I am in the room anyhow!



panda12 said:


> I thought that when I retired I would be spending a lot of time knitting and sewing, however we decided to get a puppy who loves to run off with my work, wool, etc. so knitting has been restricted to times when he is quiet or sleeping.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I usually spend 1 to 2 hrs reading KP, then if Mom is still sleeping I can get one or two rows knitted (if I'm lucky). Right now I'm just knitting "easy" things, as I am having to stop so often. I have a project that takes concentration but can only work on that when she is taking naps or when everyone else is either gone or sleeping. I have lots of requests for dishcloths and baby washcloths that my stash of cotton yarns are going quickly. Guess I need to spend sometime shopping online to replenish!! ;-)


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

As much as I can, sometimes 2 hours but at times as much as 6 hours but then I end up with lots of pain in my upper arm.


----------



## VeronicaK2P2 (Jan 31, 2011)

barb knits said:


> My knitting activity has always paralleled that of "calmlake" and "southpaw". I have not been able to knit at all for the past six months as I've developed two "trigger fingers". Does anyone out there have a suggestion for keeping my two left middle fingers straight in order to knit. PLS - I feel like my needles have been taken away from me and, like a "naughty" little child, I've been ordered to sit in the corner.


Surgery can release your "trigger fingers". Go to a good hand surgeon....it's outpatient surgery.....my husband had 5 done.....the recovery is long, but the pain and restriction is over.


----------



## wiggywoo (Apr 5, 2012)

I have been so lucky with my wool stash, a couple of weeks ago i came across a garage sale. I thought i would have a quick peek as my daughter had just moved and is looking for some house stuff. I turned a corner and there it was a giant wool stash! all on cones and the people were litterally giving it away. I ended up taking it all [3 car loads] and its now sitting in my bedroom. i am selling some of it on ebay, but the ones i can use mean that i wont have to go near a knitting shop for yarn, buttons, or ribbon for a very very long time!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Linday said:


> If you were to ask my DH the answer would be "Too much" but my answer is not enough.


Ah-ah-ah-ah men!!!
;-)


----------



## purlsofwisdom (Mar 20, 2012)

i work in a primary school and like to knit at every spare moment i get and specially while watching/ listening daily TV soaps. would love to take when visiting but family gives me the dirty look. i used to knit in the car before i started suffering from motion sickness.

i find it immensely theraputic.
keep it up girls and Aran!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I wish i could knit or crochet all day..and sometimes all night..but alas...the vacuum revs...and hubby's tummy grumbles...


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

I had planned to finish an afghan this weekend and I did not even knit 1 stitch this past weekend. Instead we shampooed carpets and did spring cleaning. Oh Well at least the cleaning is now finished, so now I can knit. Most generally I can knit as much time as I want. Happy knitting/crocheting.


----------



## purlsofwisdom (Mar 20, 2012)

isn't that a wonderful feeling, when no other jobs are calling for your time and attention and you are free to knit?
i have just reached that point myself; all the chores are done and seen to for today and i am free to pick up my current project. ahhh, bliss!


----------



## barb knits (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you "kathyretired". I have an appt. with my primary physician in two weeks, am aware of the surgery, and am all for it....my insurance will make me go the full route of physical therapy, etc. before okaying surgery. I am looking for an interim fix so I can finish a fisherman knit sweater for a great-grandson. Did you husband have an interim fix?


----------



## wiggywoo (Apr 5, 2012)

IM SOOOO miffed, my lot all want to go to a lazer game thing so i have to put my knitting down to babysit so that my daughter can take part tut! actually thinking about it shell probably be asleep so i might just take my knitting with me lol


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

I knit when ever I have a few spare minutes. I love to sit outside and knit,listen to birds and even drift of for a nap. Live is good ! Oh I forgot I always have a good snack while I am knitting.


----------



## Raffa (Sep 26, 2011)

I too have the inconvenience of a 4 day a week job and can only manage 1-2 hours a day but on a weekend I try to do more. Bring on retirement so I can fill my days with needles and yarn.


----------



## fiddlerbird555 (Apr 6, 2011)

Day job & kids, but it varies. I got a lot done on vacation last week between the long plane flights & the waits for guides and sit-down socializing.

Lately the read-to-kids time has DH reading & me knitting (if I"m not too tired). I usually get in 15-20 minutes a day at that.


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

i work full time 3rdI try to work on a project(S) that I have going every day but do not get to. I work with my hands and find that the knitting and crocheting that I do helps. Have had tendentious in both wrist at different times and could not do any needlework for almost 2 years drove me nuts. I hve to be doing something with my hands


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

I usually knit 2 to 3 hours in the evening while watching TV. During the day I do my errands, clean , just household stuff. I do knit during the day when my knitting group meets, every Wednesday morning, and sometimes on Monday afternoon. My problem is I have alot of things that I would like to do as well as knitting. Have enough fabric to chock a horse, so I need to to get some sewing time in as well. If only we didn't have to eat, get clean clothes, clean,etc.........


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

How long..... too long, but never long enough.
I schedule my days so that all non-knitting tasks are done by early afternoon, then settle down to knit for the rest of the day (most days) with a break for dinner later!
On the rare occasions I'm not in the mood, I will spend the time preparing toy filling, or sewing up.
Even if I go out for the evening - I have to knit for about an hour before bed to wind down and relax.


----------



## pianojan (Feb 20, 2012)

Week days I'm lucky to get an hour in. Seems like working and house stuff get in my way! Weekends are better. I may even get 2 - 3 hours of knitting per day. I look forward to semi retirement in a couple of years so I can knit more!


----------



## mysticsummer (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm fortunate to be able to work remotely from my home office. I stop work at 3 and usually spin for about an hour before beginning dinner preparation. After dinner I'll knit or crochet, depending on the project, for about 3 hours while watching TV with DH. If I knit or crochet any longer than that my hands will start hurting as well.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

It varies from day to day with me. I can have a day where I can knit all day and then there are days where I try to sit and knit and I am having 1 interuption after the other. I take my knitting to work and there are again days where I think it is okay to knit and it becomes 1 thing after the other. On a good day maybe I can get in about 5 hrs of knitting in. :roll:


----------



## VeronicaK2P2 (Jan 31, 2011)

barb knits said:


> Thank you "kathyretired". I have an appt. with my primary physician in two weeks, am aware of the surgery, and am all for it....my insurance will make me go the full route of physical therapy, etc. before okaying surgery. I am looking for an interim fix so I can finish a fisherman knit sweater for a great-grandson. Did you husband have an interim fix?


He had a steroid injection done by his primary, which helped temporarily, although it felt worse the first few days. Also, he suggested you refuse physical therapy, as it is known that it doesn't work.


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

I knit several hours a day. I've made a goal of knitting something for each of my younger grandkids and the great grands as they come along (6 already and 2 in the hopper). I'll do them for Christmas presents and hope to have quite a few ready for next Christmas.


----------



## 8169 (Feb 22, 2011)

I am also a seamstress so I am usually busy with other craft things too. I do crocheting at different times of the day. My hands are never not busy doing something. I do not have interest in reading books. I am thankful that I am able to use my hands without pain. I do feel very sorry for those ladies with all the pain in their hands. Take care one and all.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Usually an hour or two, broken into bits of time here and there. I'd love to knit all day, but have other things to do plus my hands ache if I'm at it too long.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

I used to knit all day once my chores were done, and only stopped to make/eat my meals.............until I joined this forum !!!!!!!!!! It has been the undoing of me that's for sure.......but I am going to have to curb the amount of time I spend on here.......it is far too much, although I do love it. But all good things must come to an end............or at least be curtailed to more acceptable levels. Leonora


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

about 2-3 hours a day while watching television, more on weekends, less when I have house guests or am really busy with work or my volunteering -- I seldom let housework get in the way of knitting


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> How much time do you think you spend knitting or crocheting in a day? Are you happy with that amount?
> I am able to probably spend up to 2 hours in a day in broken amounts, but due to the pain in my hands I can't spend more, but would love to.


marylo12 - I see you live in Hudson Valley, NY - will be staying at Lake Placid May 11 - May 18th. Are there any good yarn shops in the area? will be there with my husband, his brother and his wife - we do alot of hiking and traveling around the area we're staying in - any good suggestions? I realize you may be farther south, but thought I'd check. Thanks!


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> How much time do you think you spend knitting or crocheting in a day? Are you happy with that amount?
> I am able to probably spend up to 2 hours in a day in broken amounts, but due to the pain in my hands I can't spend more, but would love to.


I can sometimes spend 3to4 hours a day but mostly it is 1to2 hours, I would like to spend more time but I have always got something or someone to take me away xx


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I knit at least 3 hours a day. Mostly in the afternoon and again after supper while watching TV. It is really hard to say as I have a tendancy to "rest my eyes" a lot, if you know what I mean. Since I am retired my time is my own and what a great feeling that is. Edith M


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> How much time do you think you spend knitting or crocheting in a day? Are you happy with that amount?
> I am able to probably spend up to 2 hours in a day in broken amounts, but due to the pain in my hands I can't spend more, but would love to.


........................................
I knit on and off mostly during the evening hours. I use a stretchy hand glove I bought from Walmart for $5.88 and it really helps. I have carpal tunnel in both hands.
Sheri


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Andyz280f said:


> Some days an hour or two. Some days, especially when I'm working, a few rows of whatever project I happen to have going on. I drive a school bus so when I'm on trips and laying over I will knit a bit.


Bless your heart! The old joke "a school bus driver's problems are all behind him" is all too true. I admire anyone that can spend hours a day trapped in a steel box driving with kids!!!! LOL!!!

On a more serious note, I knit when I feel like it. On some projects I may knit all evening after work, some an hour or so. I'm fortunate enough to have a husband that doesn't complain.


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

I usually knit 2-3 hours daily (at night). I wish I could knit more but I keep my 3-year-old grandson during the day and early evening so he doesn't allow me time to knit then. On the weekends I'm so busy on Saturday running errands, getting groceries, etc. that I don't have time to knit until nighttime either. On Sundays I go to church and usually go somewhere in the afternoon - so again it's nighttime kniting then also.


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I would knit all day every day if I could, but due to hand/arm/neck/shoulder problems, have to cut down to short periods with getting up and moving around about every half hour. I'm 90, and had a mastectomy in 1998 and now have signs of lymphedema, so have to try & keep my left arm elevated as much as I can, which is a nuisance. Thank goodness, though, that my aches and pains seem to change almost daily, migrating from there to there! Don't think I could cope with constant pain all in one place.


----------



## Rockrose (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm still working full-time, but will be retired soon and can't wait to knit as much as I want. I start having withdrawal symptoms if I have to miss a day or two.


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

Although I am a very new knitter and just starting on some real projects I try to knit as much as I can.
I have 3 jobs, and am constantly on the go, wich makes it hard to find the practice time I need.
I have 1 full time job M-F, I also have a Weekend part time job on Friday and Saterday Nights, and because it is an overnight possition I can usually get in about 2 or 3 hours after all my work is finished and inbetween answering the phones, and dealing with any problems that arise.
I also have a job cleaning houses, Dr.s offices, and several businesses in the area. That job is an as needed basis and if I do not have a cleaning job in the evenings after my full time job, I try to knit at least 2 or 3 hours after I get home.
I too have pain in my hands, as well as my joints. I have a carpel tunel surgery on my right had several years ago, and while it helped for a few years, the pain is now back and worse than before. I know some of it is arthritis starting up, but I have a very repetitive day job wich does not help the carple tunel situation.
Wish I had more time and much less pain. I would knit every hour that I could, as I am loving the experience of learning every thing I can about this beautiful craft.
Bobbie


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I knit off and all all day...I do a few rows, put it down on the coffee table..do some chores or errands, when i'm ready to take a "Me" break I'll pick it up, while i'm viewing TV, I knit (actually I knit & listen, unless something grabs my attention). I don't knit every day because I like to go out side and do some flower gardening. There's a time and a place for everything.


----------



## craftylady49 (Dec 27, 2011)

I knit and/or crochet about 6 or more hours a day if I have a deadline looming ahead, like a birthday. I think I'm a slow knitter but I'm a fast crocheter. I'm also working on my Christmas projects. I knit/crochet during the soap operas I watch and in the evening when watching TV or a movie on Netflix. I do housework during the commercials.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I spend oh about 4 to 6 hours a day, in broken times. Bamboo seems to help with pain.


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> How much time do you think you spend knitting or crocheting in a day? Are you happy with that amount?
> I am able to probably spend up to 2 hours in a day in broken amounts, but due to the pain in my hands I can't spend more, but would love to.


Hi i just do a few hours at night while watching t.v.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

wiggywoo said:


> hi i knit for aprox. 4-6 hours a day as i had a back surgery & need to sit for a while. Also the fact that 4 of my children decided to produce 4 grandchildren all within the last 6 weeks so my needles and brain are literally boiling hot.
> As for the pain, i too had pain in my hands which literally made me halt and work on some cross stitch. i went to see my gp and it happened that i suffer from the knitters disease carpal tunnel. I have it in both hands. they are painful, white, sometimes go blue and pins & needles.
> Well, i have just had my first surgery on my right wrist and palm and although i couldnt knit for about a month, i can now knit with no pain apart from the pain in my left hand which im hoping to have worked on soon. you should check with your gp as it sounds like you are suffering from the same thing.
> i hope this helps you
> wiggwoo


Wow, wiggywoo, four grand babies within six weeks! How wonderful-- this will be a busy month for you every year! Wishing you lots of joy and I do hope the pain stays away!


----------



## fdie1973 (Jun 14, 2011)

Depending on the day, 1-5 hours a day. I am addicted!

Diana


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

But alas this addiction we all have, is ok!!


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't get as much time as I'd like - maybe 1/2 hour to an hour every 2-3 days. I rotate my knitting with my cross stitch and crochet, plus I have a full time job and a house and yard that need to be taken care of. And when I do get a chance to sit down and knit, I usually have 2 feline assistants that want to help. I get a lot done in doctor's waiting rooms.


----------



## mary.erdman (Oct 7, 2011)

When my husband's away, I knit all day long and all of those cleaning and organizing projects wait for me. It's funny he comes home to a house that was superficially cleaned and organized every week - meaning I make sure not to let anything come in contact with dust covered furniture and I move piles of stuff around or make new organizing piles! I know I'm terrible but I'm that addicted to knitting!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I work 3 9 hour days and I can knit there, I take care of a elderly lady and when she is napping and all my other chore are done I can knit... so I'd say about 4 hours on those days.. on my days off where hubby is working I can get 3 hours a day done on the days he's at home a few rows or maybe a hour at most.. LOL he will not be ignored...
but the last week or so it seems like I'm doing more frogging than than getting any progress done.. I sure hope I can concentrate better this week...


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

kelloggb said:


> Although I am a very new knitter and just starting on some real projects I try to knit as much as I can.
> I have 3 jobs, and am constantly on the go, wich makes it hard to find the practice time I need.
> I have 1 full time job M-F, I also have a Weekend part time job on Friday and Saterday Nights, and because it is an overnight possition I can usually get in about 2 or 3 hours after all my work is finished and inbetween answering the phones, and dealing with any problems that arise.
> I also have a job cleaning houses, Dr.s offices, and several businesses in the area. That job is an as needed basis and if I do not have a cleaning job in the evenings after my full time job, I try to knit at least 2 or 3 hours after I get home.
> ...


Oh my, with all your jobs I don't see how you have any time to knit at all. I commend you for being able to fit it into your busy schedule!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

For me, it's a few hours each evening and maybe 4-6 hours on Sat. & Sun. Weekdays are busy keeping up with an infant and a toddler. Once they go home, I crash into my knitting chair :-D


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> I can knit from sun up to sun down. And most days enjoy every stitch.
> I;m retired, no clock to watch no schedule to keep. I worked long and hard to get here.
> The dust will be here long after I'm gone.
> And most of my knitting is for charity, so it makes me happy inside.
> Linda


 I cant sit stand or lie down for any length of time in one position. I knit a bit, get up put laundry in, or start dishes or do a floor, then sit back down for a bit, then get up again, and thats how my day goes. Probably truth be told I do knit three or four hours minimum throughout the day/evening. :lol:


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

Not nearly enough. I'm lucky if I get in a couple of good hours knitting a week right now. That will change sometime soon I hope.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

when ever i can


----------



## pashunknit (Aug 3, 2011)

Marylo, I probably knit an average of 3-4 hrs a day unless I'm busy with other things. I knit for charity, so like to get a lot done. As to the pain in your hands, I had that, too, if I knit too long. However, I switched to Addi turbo circular needles (even tho I knit back and forth, not in the round) and that totally ended the hand pain. If you haven't tried it it might be worthwhile. Good luck!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I usually start with KP when I wake at night. I monitor throughout the day.

I'm retired. Knitting time probably depends on the project. TV time with DH is a good knitting time. 

I have 5 grandchildren. Last winter was hats, scarves and muffs (girls) for all including Moms & Dads. I'm practicing for sweaters now.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> How much time do you think you spend knitting or crocheting in a day? Are you happy with that amount?
> I am able to probably spend up to 2 hours in a day in broken amounts, but due to the pain in my hands I can't spend more, but would love to.


I'm sorry about your pain. Do you take glucosamine/chondroitin (I know that's not spelled right but I'm too lazy to go look at the bottle) for arthritis or is your pain more serious than than?

I am lucky to have a wonderful husband who does all the driving so I knit anytime I'm in the car. Cleaning oeople come once every couple of weeks so I don't have to take time to do that. We eat out a lot but both do cook. I do the laundry. I am in my knitting chair almost all day sometimes and often wake up in the middle of the night or very early in the morning to knit.

Best of all, because I'm knitting for The Open Door Mission I don't feel the least bit guilty about spending all my time doing what I love to do best!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Me too. We'd miss you.



Leonora said:


> I used to knit all day once my chores were done, and only stopped to make/eat my meals.............until I joined this forum !!!!!!!!!! It has been the undoing of me that's for sure.......but I am going to have to curb the amount of time I spend on here.......it is far too much, although I do love it. But all good things must come to an end............or at least be curtailed to more acceptable levels. Leonora


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I usually knit in the evening while watching TV. Probably about 2-3 hrs. On occasion I also knit during the day. I am also retired but I have so many irons in the fire I still don't feel I spend enough time knitting. I almost always take small, mindless projects to meetings, drs. appts or anywhere I think I'm going to have to sit & wait for any length of time. My daughter has surgery coming up so I know to be prepared to knit while she's in surgery & then after while I'm sitting with her. I took my knitting to Florida last month & did quite a bit of knitting while we were on vacation.


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

I do knit every day. I can't sit for long periods -back problems, and I too have pain in my hands due to arthritis and deuputrans contractures. But I am not going to let that keep me from doing things I enjoy. I am a creative person like the rest of us and basically can't stand to do nothing. I just got a "Handeeze" crafter glove that is supposed to help. I will post about the success of it.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I'd knit in my sleep if I could.


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

I also teach an art class once a week, paint, make jewelry, play in my garden and head an Experemental Artist group. Life is good.


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

I knit way too much. I am having problems with swollen ankles I suspect from sitting too long at a time. 

Does anyone else have problems with swollen ankles?

For a while I was knitting a couple of rows at a time and alternating that with chores, etc. Think I need to get back to that.


----------



## rxqueen314 (Oct 21, 2011)

I know cortisone shots worked for my Dad's trigger finger......might but you some time instead of surgery


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

I am retired so I can knit all day if I wish. I often do!


----------



## Abuela (Apr 27, 2011)

Like someone else mentioned, I too have a full time job as a teacher. I do get to knit about an hour in the evenings and then some on the weekends when not grading papers and making lesson plans for the next week. Right now I am on Spring Break so am getting to do a little more. However, this AM I have spent the last 3 hours cleaning the upstairs bedroom (hasn't been used for about 5 years) because my sister is coming for the weekend. Am planning to meet with some other knitters this afternoon at the library. When we get out of classes for the summer (May 17) I will making "all" those projects I have been stashing yarn for. :-D . I too have arthritis in my hands but so far has not been a real problem.
Abuela


----------



## respect.family (May 31, 2011)

Kathyretired said:


> barb knits said:
> 
> 
> > My knitting activity has always paralleled that of "calmlake" and "southpaw". I have not been able to knit at all for the past six months as I've developed two "trigger fingers". Does anyone out there have a suggestion for keeping my two left middle fingers straight in order to knit. PLS - I feel like my needles have been taken away from me and, like a "naughty" little child, I've been ordered to sit in the corner.
> ...


I had a trigger finger, the ringer of my right hand, more than fifteen years ago. I consulted three hand physicians. One put my finger in a brace, the other recommended surgery, and the third gave me a cortisone shot. The cortisone worked nearly immediately. My finger locks occasionally but, overall, I consider the problem resolved and would get a cortisone shot again should I have a serious problem. WEBMD.com and mayoclinic.com may have some suggestions for exercises you can do. Have you thought about physical therapy? Good luck. I know how it feels when you have to consider hand surgery and potential complications.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

A couple of hours on weekdays after work while watching TV with my DH and try to get in more on weekends if I can. Sometimes I get some knitting done at work during my lunch hour.


----------



## elly76 (Nov 8, 2011)

I only get about an hour a day if I am lucky! I have three boys ranging in age from 10 yrs to 17 months, So as you can imagine, I don't get much time to myself!


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

I knit for about 2-4 hours a day on most days. But some times I put the needles down and go on a reading binge.


----------



## tricia488 (Jul 26, 2011)

I usually wake up about 5:00 or 5:30, sometimes earlier or later. I get my coffee and knit until Barry gets up, usually until 7:00 or 7:30. I work at home so I work until 5:00 or 6:00 in the evening and then knit in the evening while watching TV, maybe 7:00 or 7:30 to 10:00 p.m., so at least 2-3 hours a day.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh how I envy you all, I have all the time I want to knit, but sadly my needles have gone silent. I have not knitted anything since Dec. I had a thread about this just recently and everyone was so encouraging that it would come back.


----------



## mamastress (Feb 9, 2011)

I have decided that I am "allowed" to knit while on my recumbent exercise bike each evening. I usually knit/ride for an hour


----------



## Tammie248 (Apr 20, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> How much time do you think you spend knitting or crocheting in a day? Are you happy with that amount?
> I am able to probably spend up to 2 hours in a day in broken amounts, but due to the pain in my hands I can't spend more, but would love to.


I too have a full time job, but I'm fortunate to be able to work the night shift when my computer work is done I can pull out my knitting or crocheting. I'm never without a project going and always have a hook or needles in my hand :-D


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, knitting my socks with dpns are the very least stressful on my hands. i probably could do that all day & won't bother me. crocheting i could do for a little while, but i take lots of breaks. but between housework & taking care of my home, i mostly knit at night.


----------



## Lowem (Jan 10, 2012)

barb knits said:


> My knitting activity has always paralleled that of "calmlake" and "southpaw". I have not been able to knit at all for the past six months as I've developed two "trigger fingers". Does anyone out there have a suggestion for keeping my two left middle fingers straight in order to knit. PLS - I feel like my needles have been taken away from me and, like a "naughty" little child, I've been ordered to sit in the corner.


Go to a good surgeon and have it taken care of.
I had trigger fingers also, i had surgery for them, it is just day surgery and the surgery itself is about 1 minute. 
I had most of my fingers done, on both hands, not all at once.
I had them done as the problem surfaced. This was all about 15 years ago.
I am 75 years old and I am grateful that my fingers are pain free and the problems never re surfaced.


----------



## kc018 (Jan 6, 2012)

My more-than-full-time job interferes with my knitting time, but I usually have at least one portable project and one large at home only project so I can knit about 2 to 3 hours each day. DH claims I'm knitting way too much, but our teenage daughter informed him that knitting could be considered a valuable post-zombie-apocalypse survival skill. So I'm knitting on!!!


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

I spend on an average of 4 to 5 hours a day unless I am working on a timed projected. I am currently working on a baby outfit, dewing together a sweater I just completed and working on 3 additional sweaters. I guess you could say I just like to keep busy


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Good question! About three to four hours depending on my schedule. I work nights as a nurse so in between wotk and sleep and other household chores that's my average. I wish I could do it all day long!


----------



## wendyt (Jul 6, 2011)

Some weeks every day and some weeks once a week depends on my work schedule


----------



## mr2 (Feb 19, 2011)

I try to knit for 3-4 hours per day and alternate knitting with needlepoint. My time varies, but usually during the news, 3pm-6ishpm.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

not as much as i like.. have a full time job and after a while the knitting makes me sleepy..lol


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i would say a couple hours a day but not all together, more on the weekends yippi!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I usually knit from 4-8 hrs depending on what I have to do during the day. I knit the most in the evenings after 8 pm. I have to make myself stop knitting because I enjoy it so much. The same with crocheting. It's hard for me to sit and not be knitting or crocheting.  Carlyta


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Leonora I to knit all the time after chores or on kp-my kitten just jumped up on table and came over and tried to chew on my computer! lol I think he thinks he is a dog! I knit for charities and family! So I dont feel guilty.


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

I usually knit in the eavenings after Ive looked at the K P site to see whts going on, I will then knit untill I go to bed.x


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

work full time and have a busy volunteer life. So, a couple of hours when I'm home in the evenings, 1/2 an hour when I have an evening meeting. Weekends are as busy as the weekdays -- so maybe a 2-4 hours on a weekend. Just enough to keep me sane and de-stress me.


----------



## GrammyLinda (Oct 14, 2011)

maggiesmith said:


> Silent Ha Ha from a Connecticut Friend. As soon as meeting for worship finishes, I pick up my knitting. I never go anywhere without my knitting, doctors' offices, airports, anywhere where there's a lot of time to be spent in waiting.


I'm retired, and can knit most anytime, except for right now, we're trying to get the house ready to put on the market. Boy, even I didn't realize how much yarn I have, but my DH knows better than to suggest getting rid of my yarn or knitting books. I went to a new Dr. Tues, and just as I sat down and took out my knitting, they called me back. What kind of Dr. is that. Don't they know you're supposed to sit there for while. I knit scarfs and hats for the homeless, so I take them go church even. I'm not the only one either. Sometimes we have 6 or 7 people knitting away.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Linday said:


> If you were to ask my DH the answer would be "Too much" but my answer is not enough.


I can't imagine my husband saying that to me ... about anything.

If I take his inventory that gives him the right to take mine. Nah, not good.

I do my stuff and he did his.

The bottom line - I would give anything to have him here with me.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> How much time do you think you spend knitting or crocheting in a day? Are you happy with that amount?
> I am able to probably spend up to 2 hours in a day in broken amounts, but due to the pain in my hands I can't spend more, but would love to.


My right wrist hurts when it gets cold so I've knit a cuff for myself that really helps to keep it warm and the pain goes away.

Have you tried circular needles? They put the weight of your project onto your lap so your hands/arms don't have to bear the weight. If your current needles are heavy, try to get lighter ones. There are many on the market.

Also, I find that stretching out my hands, fingers and wrists every now and again loosens everything. Hope this helps. I don't knit every day as I get daily migraines. But when I do knit, I can go for hours and hours.


----------



## billb1946 (Nov 23, 2011)

I am retired and knit when the mood strikes me. Which is alot


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

My time varies with all the other "stuff" that is in that day. Most of the time, I get in 1-2 hours at night with TV and some days I knit a lot, other days none.....those are NOT good days LOL....jj


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

some days 4 to 6 hours am retired depending on what is going on some days 2 to 3 hrs.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

So sorry you have pain in your hands. I'm able to knit about 6 hrs a day if my hands permit - sometimes more. I live with my son and DIL so I don't have the major amount of housework to do. It depends on how I feel. If my hands do get "naughty" I have a product called Biofreeze that my DIL used for back pain. It works wonders. Take care, Wynn


----------



## WaTUsi74 (Feb 16, 2012)

At least two hours a day,would get more knitting done if I stayed off the KP site. So much good conversation going on,new projects I want to try, lovely projects finished to look at, what's a granny suppose to do!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I know this site is addictive!!!!!!


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

It varies widely. May not get to touch it for 2-3 days. The longest stretches are when I'm a passenger. The knitting goes where I go. If I can get even a row or a round done, fine. I don't watch TV, but if I have to make a phone call that may take a while (including those situations where one wades through menus and number-pressings and being on hold), it's another opportunity!


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

So sorry you have pain in your hands. I'm able to knit about 6 hrs a day if my hands permit - sometimes more. I live with my son and DIL so I don't have the major amount of housework to do. It depends on how I feel. If my hands do get "naughty" I have a product called Biofreeze that my DIL used for back pain. It works wonders. Take care, Wynn


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Im in the same boat as you,i knit as much as my hands allow me.


----------



## lyndapenny (Aug 10, 2011)

I try to knit at least a hour a day, but sometimes I knew 3- 4 and others only a few minutes. I too have health issues and sometimes I just have to take a break from knitting. I like to read too so beteen the two hobbies I always have something to do. My knitting and book are always in my purse, so if I am waiting for and appointment, riding in the car, or find a few minutes out comes one of the two and I am on it.



marylo12 said:


> How much time do you think you spend knitting or crocheting in a day? Are you happy with that amount?
> I am able to probably spend up to 2 hours in a day in broken amounts, but due to the pain in my hands I can't spend more, but would love to.


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

It is hard to say for me. I go in streaks, depending on what I have for projects. Recently I have been kntting several hours a day. But, I have a quilt I want to work on so once I get started on that, I may only knit in the evenings. I do knit some everyday though. It is my sanity saving exercise. So relaxing.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> How much time do you think you spend knitting or crocheting in a day? Are you happy with that amount?
> I am able to probably spend up to 2 hours in a day in broken amounts, but due to the pain in my hands I can't spend more, but would love to.


Usually knit or crochet in the morning while i'm having coffee 30 min to an hour. then again in the evening while watching TV probably a couple of hours but as jumping up and down the whole time letting my dogs in or out, getting a drink, going potty etc. :lol:


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm a freelance editor, indexer, and proofreader, so the wonders of feast or famine go along with my work schedule. If I have a feast of work, I don't knit much. Maybe, at most, a half-hour to an hour in the evening. But if I'm having a famine of work, I can knit during the day, and I put in several hours at it.

I've gotten interested in hand spinning on a hand spindle, so that's currently taking up some of my time. I'm practicing that every day.

Sorry that you're having problems with your hands. Is there anything your doctor can do to give you some relief? Or have you tried some different knitting needles that're supposed to be of help to people who have hand problems?

Hazel


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Get a foot rest and elevate your feet when sitting. Watch your salt. Tell your doctor also. It can be many things, but it's very common. Take care. Suzi



martymcd said:


> I knit way too much. I am having problems with swollen ankles I suspect from sitting too long at a time.
> 
> Does anyone else have problems with swollen ankles?
> 
> For a while I was knitting a couple of rows at a time and alternating that with chores, etc. Think I need to get back to that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What gauge needlepoint? What type projects?



mr2 said:


> I try to knit for 3-4 hours per day and alternate knitting with needlepoint. My time varies, but usually during the news, 3pm-6ishpm.


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

I knit for maybe 2-3 hours in the evening while watching TV. Some nights I end up digging through stash and needles for a new project, while I'm knitting I keep thinking of other things I want to knit. I try not to have more than 1 or 2 projects going at the same time, but right now I'm focused on trying lace knitting, so I have 3 shawl projects waiting for me to start - while I'm trying to finish a baby sweater.


----------



## sunsparkle010 (Feb 8, 2012)

As much as I can...I am a nanny so I love days when I can get all kids napping at the same time! It happened today so I have already logged almost 2 hour then...but zumba tonight so that is probably all I will get to do but the weekends I do chores in between my knitting time lol


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> How much time do you think you spend knitting or crocheting in a day? Are you happy with that amount?
> I am able to probably spend up to 2 hours in a day in broken amounts, but due to the pain in my hands I can't spend more, but would love to.


From about 1 p.m. to 5 p.m. with interruptions on a good day! Gotta get that walk done in the a.m.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

yes with disabilities I have to take breaks. But I also sew, crochet and love tv. So it keeps me busy. I quit smoking a year and 3 months ago and I think my knitting, crocheting have doubled. lol at least its healthy!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

No where near as much as I would like! I still work full-time, so I knit in the evenings, until I get too sleepy, and I try to knit more on the weekends, around chores and errands.


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> How much time do you think you spend knitting or crocheting in a day? Are you happy with that amount?
> I am able to probably spend up to 2 hours in a day in broken amounts, but due to the pain in my hands I can't spend more, but would love to.


My knitting time seem's to very limited at the moment used to knit alot also crochet till my fingers got sore using metal needles 
my friend bought me wooden knitting needles and a wooden crochet hook which has helped alot!


----------



## snowbird29 (Mar 18, 2012)

I am retired also and my own boss, so my time is my own..I knit every Wed afternoon with my charity knitting group..I usually knit in the evening after dinner and will stay at it til bedtime which is between 12 & 1 a.m. morning is chores and afternoons is laptop..


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

I haven't done many of my crafts when I was working full time, but I retired 2 years ago. I got back into knitting and crocheting again. I also started doing some other crafts ( crewel, which is hard to find, card making, last year I made bird houses with my husband, I did the painting and did sunflowers where the opening is and flowers and trees painted on them Very pretty. There are now 7 in my yard, 1 by my daughter and friends got them for b-day. presents) I knit or crochet everynight when I sit to watch tv with my dh. I am up before him most mornings but that time I give to my reading, and the darn housework gets in the way during the day. I too get some pain that is why I usually have a knitting project and a crocheting project going at the same time so I can change the fingers and the way I hold the needles and the round needles help by taking some of the weight off.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Probably three hours in the night - mostly when hubby and I are watching TV. Also I knit when we're driving from VT to NJ or MA. In the car I can only do items that won't require my reading a pattern, so mostly basic knit and purl patterns that can be done without looking at the work much. I always have a simple pattern going at the same time I am doing others..


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm retired, so I can knit as long as I want. Sadly other things get in the way. My daughter, the dogs, KP, surfing the net, emails to friends and cooking and housework. I will be knitting more when I get the yarn for face cloths.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I too have the "inconvenience of a full time job"! And I won't say the house and garden and family are an inconvenience, but it sure would be nice to have more time to knit. I usually squeeze in an hour or two a day. In the summer, my favorite thing to do is go to the beach, sit under an umbrella and knit for hours at a stretch.


----------



## moreighn (Apr 17, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> I can knit from sun up to sun down. And most days enjoy every stitch.
> I;m retired, no clock to watch no schedule to keep. I worked long and hard to get here.
> The dust will be here long after I'm gone.
> And most of my knitting is for charity, so it makes me happy inside.
> Linda


sounds familiar that is the beauty of retirement


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Since I started reading KP every morning, I don't knit half the time that I used to...now I knit about an hour a day.


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> Due to the inconvenince of a full time job, I dont spend as much time as I'd like.
> 
> I don't have your issue of hand pain, so on an average workday I can probably knit for at least 2 hrs/day. On a day off, maybe 4-5 hrs.


lol! I have the same inconvenience. Darn. I keep hoping to win the lottery, but till then, I only get to knit an hour of two in the evenings. More on the weekends.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I can spend a lot of time knitting, but then my house doesn't get cleaned, and the dinners are lousy, I do most of my knitting while dh watches tv, so I'd say 3 - 4 hours in the evening.....maybe?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It varies from day to day, sometimes as little as an hour, often a lot more, until the arthritic shoulder plays up. I treasure my bamboo circ's for doctors appointments, waiting for the bus, and similar. My daughter knits while studying, and as she is taking several papers this year, that is proving very productive.


----------



## Sjklein (May 2, 2011)

Have had trouble with numbness (slight carpal tunnel) when knitting/crocheting too long. Asked my massage therapist about it and she has taken care of it through massage of my arm from elbow down and wrist. Would highly recommend it!


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

I am in the same boat. Wondring if those tight gloves (crafters gloves)? would help. There was a thread about them a few days ago.


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

I think I spend at least 4-5 hrs a day, when I have a project to do. I am knitting my Granddaughter a summery lace top for her birthday right now. My first attempt at anything other than flat knitting. Scarves, blankets, hats, and leg warmers. Oh and a beach bag and a couple of purses. lol But nothing in the round, joined anyway. You might guess that a good part of that time is either spent knitting backwards to fix mistakes, or plain old ripping out and starting over.
Well, you would be right. lol I think I have started this top over about 4 times now. I had it over halfway done the last time. haha It would be worse than that if it wasn't for my good friend Libby, and also my Aussie girl. ha Then there are others on this site also that give great encouragement. I wouldn't have even tried the circulars if not for their urging me to. Thanks, all.


----------



## dpicanco (Feb 21, 2012)

I knit 3-4 hrs a day. Sometimes more. I have fibromyalgia and damaged nerves from 3 back surgeries so it depends on what kind of day I' m having. I'm retired and love to knit. Right now I have 4 projects going. Coat sweater for my dtr, lacey shawl for a granddaughter, a baby bunting for our 7th great-grandchild due in Sept and now dish cloths as a result of this site. Have a list of things to make just from this website. Not enough hrs in the day because I still have a home to clean. haha


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

dpicanco said:


> I knit 3-4 hrs a day. Sometimes more. I have fibromyalgia and damaged nerves from 3 back surgeries so it depends on what kind of day I' m having. I'm retired and love to knit. Right now I have 4 projects going. Coat sweater for my dtr, lacey shawl for a granddaughter, a baby bunting for our 7th great-grandchild due in Sept and now dish cloths as a result of this site. Have a list of things to make just from this website. Not enough hrs in the day because I still have a home to clean. haha


Wait.. we have to clean a home??? geeze there goes more of my knitting time.. :lol: :lol: :| :-(


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Every time I sit down, my knitting is by my chair and I pick it up naturally.


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

Aran, I was a Quaker myself for 13 years, and always knit during Meeting for Business or other non-worship meetings. I can sit through any discussion no matter how long or dull if my knitting is in my lap. Now I am a Presbyterian and knit during church-council meetings, meetings of Presbyterian Women, just about everything except Bible class and worship. Knitting encourages patience and thoughtfulness, doesn't it?


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

I knit usually 3 to 4 hours a day.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

I work full time so usually can only squeeze in 1/2 to an hour weekdays. More on the weekends.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

nannyberfa said:


> yes with disabilities I have to take breaks. But I also sew, crochet and love tv. So it keeps me busy. I quit smoking a year and 3 months ago and I think my knitting, crocheting have doubled. lol at least its healthy!


Good job!! Keep up the knitting!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Now that I am retired my day is a lot more organized with my knitting. I start my day with prayer, then house chores, by early afternoon around 1:00 Iget in my recliner and knit off and on until bed time.


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

nannyberfa said:


> yes with disabilities I have to take breaks. But I also sew, crochet and love tv. So it keeps me busy. I quit smoking a year and 3 months ago and I think my knitting, crocheting have doubled. lol at least its healthy!


Way to go!! I quit smoking 3 years ago, and I am still amazed that I don't smoke any more. Do you still dream that you are smoking? I do. Only in my dreams I am hiding it because I am ashamed of it. lol. Congrats, quitting is so difficult. Pat yourself on the back!


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

Gosh
I thought I knit a lot but so many have me beat. But I can say sometimes I knit so long my legs and butt hurt. Then I have to stand at the counter and knit. But I'm so glad my wrists are ok.
My heart goes out to you folks
I wonder if knitting style has anything to do with wrist pain?
I knit continental.
Maybe a topic question sometime.
But its most likely been asked already. Robin


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

After 4 or so decades of statistical typing, knitting, crocheting, ccs, etc. I do not have carpal tunnel syndrome.

Perhaps it's because I always do the minimal exercise and rest during those activities.

I also make sure to exercise my eyes at least every 20-30 minutes, as well as my hands.

Yes, standing up and walking around, too. Never for hours on end without doing so.

Remember to blnk, too. Dry eye isn't fun anymore than CTS.


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

I live alone and only work part time outside my home, so I knit every available minute..Probably 12-14 hours a day.. But I sell knitwear online, so I'm either working on custom projects or new things for my store.


----------



## B.THETFORD (Mar 7, 2012)

Some days I only get to knit in the evenings watching TV as my family take me out, even if it is only to the local supermaarket. Other days I knit in the mornings from 11 am to lunchtime, and then from say 1.30 to 5 o'clock and again in the evening. Those are what I call "lazy days" but usually my arthritic knees are extra painful and short of making my bed and meals, I can't do anything else. I am retired and a widow so there is only meslef and my cat to please.


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

LEE1313 said:


> I can knit from sun up to sun down. And most days enjoy every stitch.
> I;m retired, no clock to watch no schedule to keep. I worked long and hard to get here.
> The dust will be here long after I'm gone.
> And most of my knitting is for charity, so it makes me happy inside.
> Linda


Good on you Linda, you are exactly the same as me. keep up the good work!
Phyl


----------



## La Bergere (Feb 15, 2012)

Whenever I can get the time! Mostly in the evenings after work, and at weekends if we're not busing running around doing so-called "important stuff" (as if anything was more important than knitting!)


----------



## Lady Mac (Nov 12, 2011)

I am retired ,but have a big house to take care of and I am involved with several social activities.I participate in 2 knitting groups 2 times a month. I also enjoy outdoor activities like hiking and biking and soon Kayaking.
Besides the knitting groups I knit early in the AM and while I watch TV at night. I also knit when someone else is driving


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

It depends on how soon the item I am knitting is needed. If it is a special order and it is to be ready within a certain time then I will knit until it is finished. Otherwise I knit whenever I like and I don't have anything else more important to do. As I live alone I can choose to knit whenever I like. Sorry you have pain in your hands and it stops you from knitting as much as you want.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

I quilt during the day and Knit at night in front of the TV. I hate when the phone rings because I then have to put my knitting down.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

SDKate57, what I do is one day I will get caught up on cleaning and cook. So for the next day or so I can knit or crochet or sew. lol I am working on a fan shrug for my daughter who is turning 30. Plus I have done two stockings for christmas so far, just have to embroider names and sew together. And a afghan I hope to enter in fair.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I mostly knit as the spirit moves me. Right now I am knitting nearly every day because of the Friendship Squares KAL/Swap. My hands tend to get stiff and tired after and hour or so, the I put the knitting down and play with the dogs awhile.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I mostly knit as the spirit moves me. Right now I am knitting nearly every day because of the Friendship Squares KAL/Swap. My hands tend to get stiff and tired after and hour or so, the I put the knitting down and play with the dogs awhile.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I mostly knit as the spirit moves me. Right now I am knitting nearly every day because of the Friendship Squares KAL/Swap. My hands tend to get stiff and tired after and hour or so, the I put the knitting down and play with the dogs awhile.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I mostly knit as the spirit moves me. Right now I am knitting nearly every day because of the Friendship Squares KAL/Swap. My hands tend to get stiff and tired after and hour or so, the I put the knitting down and play with the dogs awhile.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I mostly knit as the spirit moves me. Right now I am knitting nearly every day because of the Friendship Squares KAL/Swap. My hands tend to get stiff and tired after and hour or so, the I put the knitting down and play with the dogs awhile.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Probably anywhere from 2-3 hours daily. Then there are days that I am enjoying the weather outside and may not knit at all. But, on the days that I do, once I start, it's so hard to put it down!


----------



## Grandma Peach (Nov 14, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> I can knit from sun up to sun down. And most days enjoy every stitch.
> I;m retired, no clock to watch no schedule to keep. I worked long and hard to get here.
> The dust will be here long after I'm gone.
> And most of my knitting is for charity, so it makes me happy inside.
> Linda


I with you Linda. Since I am retired also.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Im with ya too linda, but Im not retired, I'm disabled.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

I knit or crochet about 3-4 hours a day - always at night and usually while I'm watching TV.


----------



## Gwen in L.A. (May 28, 2011)

Really depends on the project for me. Plus the time of day. On a relaxing cartrip, if my husband is driving and an easy to work pattern, I can knit for hours. 

However, lately my knitting has been at home at the end of long work days. Simple 10 row repeat pattern shawl, and have made several mistakes. sigh. Trying to relax and watch TV, guess I was 'trying too hard" and too tired. 

ecided last night just to knit one repeat each evening. No more frogging! Check my work the next evening, before starting again. Works for me


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

*24/7* - Well, that might be a *little* exaggerated... Not nearly as much as I could if I backed away from this computer! I have a couple days a week where I meet with different friends and usually knit for at least 5 hours on those days. I also knit while watching TV, at sports events for the girls, on drives, when waiting for Dr., Dentist, etc. etc. etc. I do go in spurts... Sometimes I get on a quilting, weaving or cross stitch jag, but I always return to or keep on knitting because it is so portable, so varied and it keeps me sane.... I'm guessing that, if I averaged it all out, maybe 5 hrs a day.... I really have no idea.... but I know some days are 10 or more...


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Good for you dreamweaver


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

barb knits said:


> My knitting activity has always paralleled that of "calmlake" and "southpaw". I have not been able to knit at all for the past six months as I've developed two "trigger fingers". Does anyone out there have a suggestion for keeping my two left middle fingers straight in order to knit. PLS - I feel like my needles have been taken away from me and, like a "naughty" little child, I've been ordered to sit in the corner.


 Go see an Orthopedist MD YESTERDAY. You probably have Carpal Tunnel Syndrome, which may need surgical intervention. You have to take very good care of your hands. The worst thing you could do about it is leave it alone. Get to an MD NOW. I had the surgery and am back at work, typing, and knitting every chance I get. Here's hoping you will feel better soon.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Yes take care of yourself. My arms hurt instead of hands, so who knows with that.


----------



## ckirchmeier (Mar 9, 2012)

Not nearly as much as i want to! I fit it in between work, kids, and some housework too. I need two of me...


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

SOFTARLV, please tell us more about the KAS exchange. I first heard about that charity (it is a charity, isn't it?) almost a year ago and made several squares. Then other projects cropped up and I haven't done anything with the squares I made. Is there a time period when it is best to send in one's contribution? I'll be grateful for some guidance here.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Im just getting into kas! It will be fun to send in squares!


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm not SOFTARLV but, I can tell you a little about KAS (Knit-A-Square). It is a charity, they make squares for blankets/afghans as well as other items for children who are mostly orphans due to AIDS. They have nothing & are being cared for by grandmothers or other caretakers & live in absolutely unliveable circumstances. It is an ongoing charity and
always need the squares. They have ladies in South Africa who knit the squares together & distribute them. I have been a member practically from the beginning which I think was around
2008 or 2009. You can get more information plus patterns for the items they need besides the squares at Knit-A-Square.com.
Also, there are specific instructions for mailing.


jjane139 said:


> SOFTARLV, please tell us more about the KAS exchange. I first heard about that charity (it is a charity, isn't it?) almost a year ago and made several squares. Then other projects cropped up and I haven't done anything with the squares I made. Is there a time period when it is best to send in one's contribution? I'll be grateful for some guidance here.


----------



## kathea (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm like you with pain in my hands due to RA but I go to accupuncture once a month than I can knit for many hours without any pain for about 3 weeks then it starts to come back


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

When I was working I had trigger finger pop up in several of my fingers. As they popped up I had surgery on each one. It's not bad and I healed really quick. The surgery was not as bad as the ailment.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

anitabee-what is a trigger finger pop


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

Trigger finger and thumb are painful conditions that cause the fingers or thumb to catch or lock in a bent position. The problems often stem from inflammation of tendons that are located within a protective covering called the tendon sheath.
Usually the tendons move smoothly through the sheath, but in this instance, the finger or thumb gets kinked.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh I see. Thanks


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

Depends on my mood! But, I do alot of [email protected] 4-6 hrs. per day.


----------



## songofjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

LEE1313 said:


> I can knit from sun up to sun down. And most days enjoy every stitch.
> I;m retired, no clock to watch no schedule to keep. I worked long and hard to get here.
> The dust will be here long after I'm gone.
> And most of my knitting is for charity, so it makes me happy inside.
> Linda


What an awesome attitude! You go for it girl!


----------



## songofjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

knitting_mama said:


> Depends on my mood! But, I do alot of [email protected] 4-6 hrs. per day.


Like you, I have to really be in the mood. I went through a long season of scrapbooking & had to pick up my other projects of knitting or crocheting to give myself time to "recup"and accomplish something elsel. I'm still working and have a ministry besides, so I have to be eager to get at my knitting when I am able and have the time. I find that when I am doing "books" I can get the "yen" to knit at which time I am not able to stop and knit. Sooooo as I work, I also feed that desire to knit and find that when the time is available - I am eager and ready to go at it or whatever project that burns in my heart for that time.


----------



## Starfire (Nov 15, 2011)

I knit about an hour a day. The rest of my free time I do my other crafting projects.

Starfire


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> Due to the inconvenince of a full time job, I dont spend as much time as I'd like.
> 
> I don't have your issue of hand pain, so on an average workday I can probably knit for at least 2 hrs/day. On a day off, maybe 4-5 hrs.


 What Mirl said...sometimes I sneak in some more. I use taking the MIL to Doctors and Hair dressers as excuse to knit? Does that make me bad?? :evil:


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

No that makes you smart!!!


----------



## organdywings (May 30, 2011)

I probably average 8 hours a day either knitting or crocheting. I am retured from full time work and am home alone almost every day. It helps pass the time and I knit for charity a LOT.


----------



## craftkid86 (Dec 1, 2011)

Whenever I can...I work a lot and have a crazy family life...I luckily work in an office where when work is slow and quiet I'm able to knit at work...I get in on average 5-10 rows done while I'm working...it all varies on project and of course how much the phone rings. On my days off I still run around like crazy so I actually get more done at work than at home haha. I wish I could do more, but at the same time I actually have to put it down and do something else and go back and forth- watching a show I like and knitting during commercials or reading a few pages and then knitting a few rows...I don't think I could figure out how long all together I knit haha!


----------



## lilangel (Jan 17, 2012)

I knit every day. For as long as I can. There have been days that I have knitted all day - except for food breaks, etc.


----------



## B.THETFORD (Mar 7, 2012)

Since I found Knitting Paradise, I have spent more time on my laptop and less time knitting. Rigjt now I have clothes in the washing machine waiting to be put on clothes line, the bed is unmade and my daughter's little Chinese Crested is going to have to wait a bit(?) longer for her new sweater.Evening seems to be the only time I knit now when I can take my eyes of the TV and the latest episode of NCIS.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

hey B, I love NCIS too! I listen to them so I can knit. lol


----------

